# oesophagectomy



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i have over the past month been through numerous scans and endoscopys.
i have a chemotherapy consultation next wednesday,then start chemotherapy thursday or friday,
after chemotherapy i will be having the operation which will be taking nearly all of my stomach and the majority of my food pipe.

is there any member on here experianced this, or know of an experiance of what i am going to go through,
i know i have spoken to the surgeon but i just wondered if 1st hand experiance could help me get my head round this.. thank you bill...


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Bill
Yes, I have personal experience of this. My oesophagectomy was done on 13th Feb this year. I am still off recovering but am quite well. I eat anything I want and the quantity has progressively increased over the weeks. Originally, after the op, I struggled to swallow tablets! I have to eat more frequently and now partly do this based on what I am doing and how hungry I am.
I am going to have chemo starting soon. They wanted the operation wound to be healed before starting, which it nearly is. This 18 weeks of treatment throws out the normal 6 weeks plus in the summer around France/Italy
The downside I am having is the bile rising from the stomach when laying down. I start off at night in bed with SWMBO and during the night normally move to the spare bed which is now propped up at one end.
Personally I don't think there is much choice over whether to have the op or not. I had cancer in the wall of the oesophagus and it had to be removed before it spread too far.
I hope all goes well. PM me if you wish.
p-c


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck to you both you sound like two very brave and positive guys hope you are back travelling soon.

Margaret


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Just to second what Margaret said above. Best wishes to you both for a good recovery and hope you are back motor homing, perhaps 2014.
Lala


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

my thoughts are with you both too

Aldra


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

good luck to both,keep smiling


----------



## Geofers (Jun 6, 2011)

Best of luck to both of you, I know what you must be going through.
I was diagnosed with throat cancer 2 1/2 years ago. resulting in a Tracheostomy and a Laryngectomy, 6 weeks in hospital then 6 weeks chemo & radio therapy
Believe me it was the motorhome that was my best therapy for recovery. Now having to visit hospital every six months, but hey, I am OK. Again keep on the positive, and best of luck. pm me if you wish,
regards Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to add my good wishes to you both.
I have three tumours on my oesophagus as mesothelioma isnt just in my Lung but in my airways.
I envy that you can have yours cut out as I cant have any anesthetic with my bad Lung so operations are not an option also because the Meso is to bad in my Lungs and chest wall.
Chemo is not nice but you get through it and then life can go on again.
So I would just like to wish you luck and above all keep positive the pair of you --as with Positive you can beat it honest xxxxx


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you to all members who have shown there cocncern and gave there best wishes, really appreciated..
P-C i have sent you a pm.. once again thanks to you all it helps more than you know...  
locovan i am sorry to hear of your illness, and like you say you cannot have a operation, and your positive words have helped me put things into a little bit more perspective. best wishes to you all all the best bill...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am always amazed at the way members conduct themselves having\having had major illnesses. No sign ever of wanting sympathy.

I need sympathy if I have a runny nose and probably my daughters are saying to their husbands, "Dad again. He's got a runny nose. Thinks his brain is melting".

or... "Dads on the phone again. He's found another disease on the internet".

I shudder to think if I\when I get a something serious how I will behave. I doubt very much if I will behave as bravely as members on here.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I am always amazed at the way members conduct themselves having\having had major illnesses. No sign ever of wanting sympathy.
> 
> I need sympathy if I have a runny nose and probably my daughters are saying to their husbands, "Dad again. He's got a runny nose. Thinks his brain is melting".
> 
> ...


Probably much better than you'd expect. My late husband went through radiotherapy, chemotherapy, several ops, had his bladder removed and didn't complain at all. However, a cold or stomach upset - that was a completely different story! :roll: :lol:

All the best with the operation, Bill, and to you and p-c with the recovery. As Mavis says, stay positive, and you always have people on here to talk to.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I there nothing you cannot ask on here and get an answer for? What a wonderful community we are. Good luck to you both, Im sure it will go well and you can hopefully be planning some celebratory MH trips before you know it!!

I'm afraid Im with Pusser on this one. Hopeless I am. My dad however was always having OP's and never batted an eyelid!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I'm afraid Im with Pusser on this one. Hopeless I am. My dad however was always having OP's and never batted an eyelid!


Perhaps we could take turns to blubber over each other when our turn comes to face the music.

Mind you I remember you are good at music.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser have you got a runny nose ahh diddums-- be positive --let it drip and the wind will blow it :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think the majority once they get over the initial shock, just get on with it. I remember when I was having chemo the room was full of others, some who were there all day, (unlike myself) and most would just chat away, as if sitting with a cannula in your arm and a drip, was the most normal thing in the world.

Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Pusser have you got a runny nose ahh diddums-- be positive --let it drip and the wind will blow it :wink:


fank you mummy. I don't fink I should decorate the small bedroom today while I'm ill. I shall ask wifey for a sick note. 

p.s. Wifey said something that has a lot of stars in it plus ... off. guess I am off to work.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> I there nothing you cannot ask on here and get an answer for? What a wonderful community we are. Good luck to you both, Im sure it will go well and you can hopefully be planning some celebratory MH trips before you know it!!
> 
> barryd you are absolutely right,
> i feel 100% more confident after reading the replies off my fellow members on here,
> ...


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Although a nurse I have no expertese in this area, but it won't stop me wishing you all the very best for the upcoming treatment. Just try your very best to stay positive, positivity certainly helps! Oh, and keep asking questions on here, there's always someone who knows the answer (and lots who will add best wishes even when they don't know the answer!!)


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Bill & p-c. 

My late Aunt had this operation about 24 years ago, a long time ago in terms of progress in cancer treatments. She was then about 70 years old and she went on to live a further happy and for the most part, healthy, 22 years. She was a very positive lady and concentrated her energies towards recovery and then to taking care of herself afterwards

All good wishes to you both, try to rely on the expertise of those treating you and to always keep the belief that you can beat it. 
Take good care of yourselves!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck to the pair of you. 

Nature loves a fighter and you two sound like real scrappers.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

buffallobill said:


> barryd you are absolutely right,
> i feel 100% more confident after reading the replies off my fellow members on here,
> it is a small world , and when we look deep enough the problems that we think our only pertaining to us are sometimes bigger and deeper than our own problems..
> the positive support on our MHF forum is really up lifting, for my wife and myself.
> thank you to all members that add their knowledge and support and it keep the spirits high to those who are a bit down at the time.. cheers bill..


Its only the forum thats kept me sane this winter Bill although many would argue otherwise!!  Im truly glad the support on here is helping you. This lot will never let you down!



Pusser said:


> Perhaps we could take turns to blubber over each other when our turn comes to face the music. Mind you I remember you are good at music.


Good at music you say! Crikey you must have been as pi$$ed as I was when I recorded and posted my last youtube sensation on here!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Good at music you say! Crikey you must have been as pi$$ed as I was when I recorded and posted my last youtube sensation on here!


I am in awe of anyone who can knock out a tune on an instrument. Something, in the long list I have, of things I wish I had done but was too lazy or too tied up in trivia to release time was passing by.

But I suppose looking from a different direction, I did not impose any suffering on my family like you probably did while you were learning.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Bill
You have a PM
p-c


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

p-c said:


> Bill
> You have a PM
> p-c


got it peter thank you..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pusser said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Good at music you say! Crikey you must have been as pi$$ed as I was when I recorded and posted my last youtube sensation on here!
> ...


I will teach you!! You too could play and sing as good as I cant! You and I should go on a road trip together across Europe with our guitars. We could busk our way across several countries. There has to be a book in it!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I will teach you!! You too could play and sing as good as I cant! You and I should go on a road trip together across Europe with our guitars. We could busk our way across several countries. There has to be a book in it!


You are very kind but I have made quite a few grown men cry who have tried to teach me different things from Chief Yeoman not to mention a selection of teachers at school.

I do hopeless. And unless we both we going to live another hundred years then we simply do not have the time for me to learn chop sticks.

But the 'Pusser & Barry D Duo' has a certain charm. 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*start*

What brought on the need for the operation may I ask Bill?

TM


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck to you both, and in fact everyone who is suffering from cancer. Sadly there are so many. I have had 3 (unrelated) visits from the big C and am now cancer-free, strong and healthy old nagbag. So hang in there and be positive.

When I had my first bout in 1989 I read a pamphlet entitled "More people have been cured of cancer than live in Johannesburg." What an inspired copywriter wrote that! It kept me upbeat. I wonder what the number would be now 24 years later.

My Mum had an op to remove most of her oesophagus in the early 70's. Apart from having to eat frequent small meals it was successful. Sadly she also had emphysema which was a much bigger problem and caused her much more suffering in her final years. If ever there was a reason not to smoke that is it.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Can I just say a big thank you to everyone for their comments and support. I appreciate the sentiments expressed, they do help and keep me positive.
You all make me proud to be part of our motor-homing community.
All the very best to you all.
p-c


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: start*



teemyob said:


> What brought on the need for the operation may I ask Bill?
> 
> TM


just into december last year i noticed i hiccupped while eating and had to have a drink to ease it.
after christmas the wife noticed i was hiccupping more whilst eating
and i noticed the food i had swallowed felt like it had stuck at the bottom of my food pipe just before my stomach
and i felt the food slidedown into my stomach after a drink.
the mrs insisted i went to the doctors at the end of february. i was typical male and ignoring the symptoms...

so i did , the doctor asked a lot of questions including how long i had acid indigestion for, (over 25years)
from that appointment i was fast tracked to see a consultant . and as they say the rest is history,within 7 weeks of 1st seeing a doctor
i am starting chemotherapy sessions then the having the big op. that is what i call fast service...
teemyob if you need any more info of symptoms you can pm me.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

p-c said:


> Hi Everyone
> Can I just say a big thank you to everyone for their comments and support. I appreciate the sentiments expressed, they do help and keep me positive.
> You all make me proud to be part of our motor-homing community.
> All the very best to you all.
> p-c


thank youfor all your help and info p-c cheers bill..


----------

